

Show HN: Taiga.io + GitHub = Love? - eposner

Taiga.io now integrates with GitHub! If your code lives on GitHub, you&#x27;ll love how Taiga&#x27;s Free, Open Source, Agile Project Management sits over your code. Enjoy!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.taiga.io&#x2F;taiga-dryas-hookeriana-release-v130.html
======
webmaven
Clickable link: [https://blog.taiga.io/taiga-dryas-hookeriana-
release-v130.ht...](https://blog.taiga.io/taiga-dryas-hookeriana-
release-v130.html)

------
lowglow
This looks awesome. Thanks for x-posting to Techendo as well. :)

------
webmaven
And GitLab integration soon!

